# Can pigeons get along with kittens/cats?



## puff (Mar 16, 2016)

I am going to get kitten soon. The age of the kitten will be 8 weeks.
I also want get a pigeon before that but I wanted to know if it would be possible for them to get along

I am thinking of short sessions in which both of them will get used to each other. I will supervise them of course. 
Can someone give me some advice? Thank you


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

I know many who have cats, put them in with the pigeons while they are young kittens... So that the pigeons get used to it and the kitten learns that they are part of the "family" as well. But it has to be younger than 8 weeks, since by that age, they already have the drive to hunt and kill prey... Hope this helps. And also, people usually do this in a loft setting full of pigeons, but it sounds like you are only getting one so I don't know how that would turn out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't have both together. Hard to keep them apart as cats can get almost anywhere. You may think you can trust the cat, but then one day.........................
Going against what is normal behavior isn't really safe.


----------



## puff (Mar 16, 2016)

Maclofts said:


> I know many who have cats, put them in with the pigeons while they are young kittens... So that the pigeons get used to it and the kitten learns that they are part of the "family" as well. But it has to be younger than 8 weeks, since by that age, they already have the drive to hunt and kill prey... Hope this helps. And also, people usually do this in a loft setting full of pigeons, but it sounds like you are only getting one so I don't know how that would turn out.


Thanks for the reply =). Yes, I am thinking about getting only one pigeon.
I would like to get the kitten at a younger age but it would cause some problems =/. I want the kitten to be with its mother until it can be separated at a proper age. 


I am thinking of introducing them after I play with the kitten. The kitten would be in relaxed state. I would keep the pigeon in the cage first and let the kitten get used to it. Then like supervised outings?

But Is it better to keep them separated though?


----------



## beatlemike (Nov 28, 2009)

Keep them separate. Sooner or later you will end up with a dead pigeon. Better yet, get a pigeon or get a kitten but don't get both.


----------



## Maclofts (Dec 14, 2014)

Jay's right, you can never trust a cat alone with a pigeon... But I definitely think if you take the time and dedication, you can get the two of them bonded. Like you said, under your supervision they can be housed in the same area, but wherever you keep the pigeon and it's Cage, you should have a separate room for it that's off-limits for the cat


----------



## puff (Mar 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the input =).

Yeah, its better to keep them separate. I will just get the kitten instead of putting them both together. Maybe when the conditions are right and I have more knowledge about pigeons =).


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

I have a couple indoor only cats, and two house pigeons. My bird cage is visible to the cats, and they have no interest in it or the birds, even though the cats were full grown when I saved my two pigeons and they came into my home. However, when the birds come out for daily play time, the cats get locked up in my bedroom. I don't want to take that chance. The old saying "better safe then sorry" comes to mind.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not all cats, in fact most cats are not bird friendly, and would find a way to get at them. Why take the chance when not necessary? For each good story about cats living with birds, there so many more not so good stories.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I know a guy that put a young cat in his loft and that is where it lives been in with them for 5 or 6 years, never hurt a bird but he has found dead rats and a few other critters in there. I ask him about it and he said to always get a girl cat that they will mother all the birds and never hurt any of them. I think he got the cat at 7 or 8 weeks old.
Dave


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I had a grey tabby kitten that got along wonderfully with my kind pigeons. The cat was an apartment kitten. I housed them side by side to each other. Would let them out one by one, then both together. He/she was awesome. Would follow me like a dog. Also would protect the birds from other stray cats. How old was it? I do not know. Teach your cat to come and teach it to run away from danger. When you see it stalking your birds, just give the danger call/command and it will run and hide instead of hunting. This method worked on a female stray cat also. It may sound risky, but you should try and get the experience of having pets living in harmony. Nature can be great too for our pigeons.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

I think it depends on the personality of the kitten, but usually kittens are very sight oriented and anything that flutters they want to pounce on it, you can not train that out of them, you can see what kind of kitten you have after you get him, he might be hanging from your curtains and play attacking any thing that moves...lol.. or it could end up being a calm watchful type that like to play gently. I would take it a day at a time as you see how they both are. One thing I would be aware of is cat saliva has pasteurella bacteria and if infects a bird can bring it down and dead in a day, it only takes one bite. Even if he did not bite it too hard. I have a very small bantam chicken hen that my rescued barn cat does not mess with at all, even respects her space and moves out of her way, but I still would never leave her out if I was not there, just in case.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh my goodness ...lol!!.....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have seen that video before. The person who allowed that is foolish, as whether playing or serious, the cats mouth and claws carry a bacteria that can kill the bird.


----------

